# Colonoscopy - Miralax Prep?



## 17729 (Oct 5, 2006)

I am having a colonoscopy on Thursday, October 12. I have had several done in the past for Crohn's Disease, and this is the first time that I am using the Miralax prep method. I have heard that you cannot really taste the solution when mixed with Gatorade. I hope this is true, as the phospho-soda (not sure if I spelled that right) and the Magnesium Citrate both made me gag and nauseous. Can anyone verify that Miralax is indeed tasteless? If not, how bad is it compared to the phospho soda?


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, Miralax is tasteless. I put it cranberry juice or orange juice and can only taste the juice.


----------

